# Spike is two



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Today is Spike's Birthday :bday: I can't believe that he is now two 
Here are some pictures of my birthday boy 

My big bird 









Now that Spike is two he thinks he is a bad boy  See his tough guy pose 









but he loves to look at pretty pictures, so he can't be that macho 









Spike wants a to go on a cruise for his birthday








but he will be getting a new cage instead

Spike thinking he is on a cruise 








Last time he would not go near this boat. I guess this time he wanted to show what a big brave bird he is now 

I hope you enjoyed the photos of my birthday bird


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, he gets more and more adorable with age. 


Edit: Oh, and of course: Happy birthday Spike!


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

great pictures, spike is such a cute bird i love him. happy birthday


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy SpIkE !!!


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Spike!! :bday: :clap:


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

happy :bday: spike.


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

:bday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPIKE!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Spike


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Such a handsome birthday boy! 

Happy second birthday Spike.  I made you some birdie bread - hope you like it.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPIKE!!
:bday:
He is just so cute, I totally love Spike and all his photos.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Happy birthday Spike!!!! what a big grown up boy he is!! i LOVE his crest in the second pic


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike says thanks for the bird day wishes everyone


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How sweet! Happy Birthday Spike!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Hatchday beautiful boy!!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm a bit late but Happy Hatch Day Spike!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Spike!
Dont eat too many Millets, or you might get sick  :tiel1:

:bday:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 



SweetSimmy said:


> Happy Birthday Spike!
> Dont eat too many Millets, or you might get sick  :tiel1:
> 
> :bday:



He did have quite a bit of millet


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Happy Happy Happiest of Birthdays Spike!!!
From Mikey and his band of merry birds!


----------

